# Making a bobbin sander with drill and sanding drums.



## trumpetmonkey

I'm increasingly yearning for a bobbin sander, eg for sanding curves on boards cut on the bandsaw. Money is tight and I figure I could knock together something good enough with my makita SDS drill, a cheap chuck, and some drum sanding attachments.

I guess I just need to make a jig to clamp my drill vertical, with drum poking through a hole in a flat surface, maybe MDF would do for now.

Any precedents and tips?


----------



## Smudger

I have them in a pillar drill. I made an MDF base which locates on the table with dowels and has a hole in the centre. The drum drops down into the hole, and the work can be rested on the bed to keep the sanding at 90º. It works pretty well. I've no idea how you would do that with an SDS drill, but I'm pretty certain that controlling the speed would be a nightmare and the noise would be horrible. Remember that your face would be quite close to the source of noise...
I'd look for a cheapo pillar drill, and use that.


----------



## Sportique

I hope this is not a hijack, it is not meant to be :!: 

Smudger - I do the same with my pillar drill, but I often wonder what damage is being done to the bearings with all the sideways forces :?: Afterall a pillar drill is built to deal with vertical forces

Or maybe this is not an issue

Dave


----------



## Lons

Sportique":1jeedayr said:


> I hope this is not a hijack, it is not meant to be :!:
> 
> Smudger - I do the same with my pillar drill, but I often wonder what damage is being done to the bearings with all the sideways forces :?: Afterall a pillar drill is built to deal with vertical forces
> 
> Or maybe this is not an issue
> 
> Dave



You beat me to it.

IMO would definately cause premature wear in the bearings of an sds drill which is intended to accept end, not sideways pressure. Presumably the same for a pillar drill but I suppose if you buy a cheapo and use infrequently could replace if necessary without breaking the bank.
I personally would not use my Makita or DeWalt tools for that purpose.

I did, some time ago sucessfully fashion one to fit my spindle moulder. Can't remember exactly what I did so would need to look it up.


----------



## Smudger

I've been using it for a few years, and no problems yet. I'm careful not to put huge lateral pressure on it, though. You don't really need to.


----------



## Shultzy

I agree Smudger, I've used an old B&D drill that's 40 years old and no slop. It may be because "they don't make them like they used too" and newer drill would be susceptible.


----------



## Lons

Shultzy said:


> "they don't make them like they used too" quote]
> 
> I can't imagine a modern drill lasting 40 years..........bet you've had your moneys' worth out of that then!


----------



## Racers

Hi,

Drills use ball races just like the ones in my motorbike front wheel and they accept sideways forces, so I don't see a problem with it, it might be the particles of grit floating around that cause damage, but I can’t see you generating enough sideways force to cause damage.


Pete


----------



## Shultzy

I think the only issue is with a pillar drill when too much sideways force might loosen the quill.


----------



## Eric The Viking

Shultzy":3nwtsf1n said:


> I think the only issue is with a pillar drill when too much sideways force might loosen the quill.



Yeah, it's embarrassing when that happens.  

But seriously, most of the force in a drum sander is torque. If you forced it into the wood, so as to loosen the taper, you wouldn't get a smooth result. 

I've got one of those el-cheapo foam drums that takes sanding belts and goes in a drill. It's great, but really too big for fine work. 

Axminster do these though:







And a smaller version. They look expensive for what they are, but they do get good reviews, and they do take ordinary sheet sandpaper (I think). I haven't used them, but I'll be looking round for a better price, I think, as they ought to be on the list really (I have a pillar drill and the chuck stays in the quill most of the time).


----------



## Shultzy

Yes, Carroll Drum Sanders, the best. A thin sponge layer and you can use any type or grade of paper, might even be able to use Abranet.


----------



## OldWood

To follow on your comment about fitting any sort of paper, how is that done ?

I bought one of the cheap drum sander sets Screwfix I think and they work well in the vertical drill - I'd never thought about sideways force but I suspect it may be small. Axminster obviously don't think it's a problem as the Carol advert suggests the drill.

Rob


----------



## Sportique

OldWood":2xhgy391 said:


> To follow on your comment about fitting any sort of paper, how is that done ?
> 
> Rob



Rob,

IIRC, Cut the raw paper to size using the olriginal as a template, then wrap it around the body and slip the ends into a recess. This recess is then clamped using ahex key.

Rewgards

Dave


----------



## Eric The Viking

(later) Sat down for breakfast with the tool catalogues this morning (concealed behind the cover of an old edition of 'Playboy', naturally, although she's usually busy with the puzzle page from yesterday's paper).

There are a number of cheaper places to buy a kit of four drums, the biggest difference being at least £20 (pays for the shipping!).

Ax... may not be the best. Tilgear are loads cheaper for individual ones (but don't have sets), and Rutlands (sets) must be in solid platinum.


----------



## trumpetmonkey

I got a decent looking set from rutlands only £12.95 at half price, check them out:
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/power-too...g/sanding-drums/DK2047/25-pc-sanding-drum-kit

They come with a selection of ready made sleeves, to slip over the rubberised drums, in sizes to suit a dremel up to a bigger drill.

My problem is I don't have a pillar drill either, that is also on my list (probably top of the list). Money really is tight so I'm trying to make do.


----------



## Eric The Viking

trumpetmonkey":11v397cs said:


> I got a decent looking set from rutlands only £12.95 at half price, check them out:
> http://www.rutlands.co.uk/power-too...g/sanding-drums/DK2047/25-pc-sanding-drum-kit
> 
> They come with a selection of ready made sleeves, to slip over the rubberised drums, in sizes to suit a dremel up to a bigger drill.
> 
> My problem is I don't have a pillar drill either, that is also on my list (probably top of the list). Money really is tight so I'm trying to make do.



That's the other sort, which take sleeves rather than cut sheets. They're still eye-stretchingly expensive tho:

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Abrasives/Power+Sanding/Drum+Sanding+Kit+1350mm/d130/sd1790/p15110.

My guess is that Toolstation's replacement sleeves would probably fit your set too.


----------



## promhandicam

Eric The Viking":h4hcgpcb said:


> . . . . They're still eye-stretchingly expensive tho:



Sanding Kit with 20 sleeves £7.51 and 10 belts for £2.40 - what were you expecting to pay? :shock:


----------



## Mike Wingate

I have a set of 5 or 6 Carroll Sanders plus others that I use on my pillar drill. Removable insert in sub table. Keep the abrasive clean with a crepe rubber cleaning block, use the right grade abrasive and don't force the wood into the drum. I set them up in the lathe at times, that does have better bearings.


----------



## Eric The Viking

promhandicam":3o4v9hlr said:


> Eric The Viking":3o4v9hlr said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . They're still eye-stretchingly expensive tho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanding Kit with 20 sleeves £7.51 and 10 belts for £2.40 - what were you expecting to pay? :shock:
Click to expand...


Not them! 

Check out Rutlands' price for something very similar...


----------



## trumpetmonkey

So what you're saying, Erik the Viking, is that I got a bit shafted by Rutlands - that toolstation set appears to be identical, yet much cheaper than the 'half price' offer from Rutlands.


----------



## Eric The Viking

trumpetmonkey":12f4qoko said:


> So what you're saying, Erik the Viking, is that I got a bit shafted by Rutlands - that toolstation set appears to be identical, yet much cheaper than the 'half price' offer from Rutlands.



I fear so, yes. 

I'm getting more suspicious/canny in my dotage. It often seems to be the case that one of the suppliers has a good price on something obvious, but is hopelessly uncompetitive on other stuff. Something that sticks in my mind was CAT5small patch panels (half-rack size): I think I got mine from Screwfix in the end, but would've paid more than double from any of the main mail-order electronics suppliers. I got caught the other way round though: bought a tester from Screwfix, to find it much cheaper in Toolstation. 

It often happens, so much so that I rarely shop without checking at least two suppliers first.

At least it wasn't the Trend T11. I bought one recently at a very good price from D+M tools (around £225). On eBay there were several vendors offering it at £325+.


----------



## trumpetmonkey

I recently got a Trend T10ELK from screwfix at £215, cheaper than other places I checked at the time.

Any opinions on another 'deal' from Rutlands that I'm tempted to go for - need a workbench vice and they just sent an email out with this offer:
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psPromotions.cgi?promo=83
Seems good to me but what do you think?


----------



## flanajb

trumpetmonkey":u3lq4n9b said:


> I'm increasingly yearning for a bobbin sander, eg for sanding curves on boards cut on the bandsaw. Money is tight and I figure I could knock together something good enough with my makita SDS drill, a cheap chuck, and some drum sanding attachments.
> 
> I guess I just need to make a jig to clamp my drill vertical, with drum poking through a hole in a flat surface, maybe MDF would do for now.
> 
> Any precedents and tips?


Axminster sell a drill mount for < £10 which you could use to mount your hand held drill which in turn could be mounted onto a piece of MDF with a central hole in it. Hey presto, you have a bobbin sander.


----------



## trumpetmonkey

flanajb":20pgj60l said:


> Axminster sell a drill mount for < £10 which you could use to mount your hand held drill which in turn could be mounted onto a piece of MDF with a central hole in it. Hey presto, you have a bobbin sander.



Thanks, can you post a link so i can see it?


----------



## Sportique

Trumpet,

here's an example of one type:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=21094&name=drill+stand&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=48

and here's an example of a vertical type:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=21265&name=drill+stand&user_search=1&sfile=1&jump=44

Hope that helps 

Dave


----------



## trumpetmonkey

Thanks Dave.

I'm thinking the vertical one may be a good substitute for a pillar drill at a price I can afford. Have you used one yourself? Just thinking, my Makita hammer drill (can't remember model number) is quite long and I wonder how well supported it will be just clamped at the end.


----------



## Sportique

Trumpet,

I am fortunate to have bought a second-hand pillar drill of good quality and low price.  

But I also have a power drill mounted in a vertical stand as a portable version and one mounted in a horizontal stand (these are both old B&D style having a screw which tightens into a recess at the "back" of the drill, but modern drills do not have such a recess).  

I do have one of the adjustable types (like the first link above) which I have found to be very flexible - horizontal, vertical and any angle in between - fits a standard collar size (43mm) drill and can be held in a vice or clamped to a bench etc.

As I have a number of old but working power drills I tend to keep them mounted in the various stands for convenience. 

Don't overlook the Axminster lathe conversion kit - a bit off the wall, but IMHO could be used for all sorts of activities as well as offering turning facilities (of course it does not compare with a "real" lathe :roll: ).


Dave
(corrected the collar size!)


----------



## tigerhellmaker

Something really interesting 
Drill press belt sander article from 1935 :shock:


----------



## JohnBrown

Further down (page 150) there's a prototype JointMaster!


----------



## dh7892

I too use the drill-press-as-a-sander technique and I have found these: http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/planing/microplanes/30043/1"-rotary-drum-shaper to be very good. 

You get much less dust (more like shavings than dust).

Just a thought.


----------



## tekno.mage

I bought one of those Microplane drums, a coupe of the mini hand files and a set of 3 microplane disks for my orbital sander at Yandles show - mainly because there was a stand which had them set up for people to try out then and there. They were also considerably cheaper at the show than they are from Rutland, plus there was a decent discount as I bought 3 different items.

I find them to be really excellent tools and very fast at wasting wood! The disks for the orbital sander take some getting used to - the coarse one in particular can be somewhat difficult to control and the surface it leaves on the wood is appalling but following up with the medium & fine disks soon sort that out and leave a surface that's ready for light finish sanding. I was particularly impressed with quickly they sorted out some very gnarly & wild-grained beech my belt sander was having trouble with!

They certainly cut down on time spent sanding and they produce little chippings rather than dust which is far more civilaised. You do need to be more careful of your fingers when using them as they are very sharp.

I've not yet tried setting the drill mounted one up in a pillar drill (which is good idea!) but have already found it very usable when mounted in a hand held electric drill for wasting wood from a piece of oak I was carving.

The thing to remember when using any of them is not to press hard - just let the tool do the work - I was warned at the show that pressing too hard risks closing up the little cutting edges and make the cutter seem blunt before it's time.

tekno.mage


----------



## trumpetmonkey

Those microplane things sound great, I'll make sure to get them sometime.


----------



## Dalboy

I use a drill press with a modified table with a hole in it so that when a dust extractor or shop vac is fitted it takes a good proportion of the dust away
You can see where the vac fits in the side also different size inserts for the various size drums (I use the axminster ones)





As for the sideways presure not a lot is needed remember your sanding not trying to cut into the projest


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey

Dalboy":1xtwawf9 said:


> I use a drill press with a modified table with a hole in it so that when a dust extractor or shop vac is fitted it takes a good proportion of the dust away
> You can see where the vac fits in the side also different size inserts for the various size drums (I use the axminster ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the sideways presure not a lot is needed remember your sanding not trying to cut into the projest



...nice work Dalboy, I've just acquired a set of 2nd hand Carroll Sanding Drums, and have got a pillar drill. I was going to make a table similar to yours with inserts for each sized drum but hadn't thought about extraction. Glad I stumbled across this post as I'll be fashioning something like yours a.s.a.p. 

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## Dalboy

The advantage with this type of table is that the drum will slot right into the table enabling you to use the full hight of the sand paper on the drum. The only thing I would do different if I rebuilt it is to change the supports so it could take a home made fence


----------



## trumpetmonkey

That is really nice Dalboy, thanks for posting the picture. Despite starting this post many months ago, I still haven't even bought a pillar drill, money always has to go on other things. But one day I will and I'll rig up something like this.


----------

